# More... Again



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Got some more, just wanted something different to normal!

Got a long haired siamese male to go to my existing siamese standard

Got a part siamese that should produce tris, again will put to siam i think!

Got a brilliant female tan for my male.

A broken female just as she was lovely and felt like breeding randoms.

And a long haired blue female as she is stunning!

Again ill get pics up hopefully tonight!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cant wait to see pics


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

ok a little later than expected for the pics, still poor photos, were only quick but gives you an idea.

so first the long haired siamese (not pure so not best marked but is apparently carrying tri- see how that goes) he is like a barrel and looks so much better than this very quick photo:










then the part siamese that should produce tris also will be paired upto the guy above. ( these are separate project to my pure siams)










A broken female just as she was lovely, we don't have any "marked" so we got her:









a long haired blue self doe- will be getting another doe and buck to go with her shortly, she just keeps the other doe above company atm and she is stunning to look at not through the camera:









a huge PEW buck- currently with siam to improve type:









just thought i don't have a pic of the new black tan doe will get one later but that is all for now.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They look great. I wish you luck with the pairing and if you get tri's defiantly post pictures of them!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

A Siamese can't 'carry tri'. Tricolour requires the combination of three genes; splashed, piebald (broken) and c-dilute. Siamese is a c-dilute, so if it was splashed (which is dominant) then it would be visible on the mouse. Theoretically it is possible that it's carrying a recessive marked gene such as broken but a mouse would need two copies of this along with splashed and two copies of a c-dilute gene to be a tri.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

ah ok thanks for the assistance!

i shall just have to see then!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww, so few photos here 
I was looking through your posts for those long haired blue mice you mentioned earlier, but there weren't too many. I'm in love with blues and still thinking about whether they look better in satin or long haired


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

why not get satin AND long hair? I'm trying to combine angora and satin in my pieds right now and it should be pretty


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I have no idea why I haven't thought about that earlier, DaisyTailsMousery XD

Btw, I love the PEW buck - I myself would be very happy if I could find as big-eared PEW as yours


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Well i have a couple more blues now, ill add pics in next couple of days!


----------

